# Athearn Genesis DCC issue



## s_phoenix (Dec 27, 2015)

Do to moving, work schedule changes and life changes. I had to pack up my train layout a couple of years ago. This year I finally out part of it to put a simple double loop under the Christmas tree. Using my Digitrax DB150 and DT400r controller I was able to get 2 Bachmann red box engines running and reprogrammed fine. So I don't think my problem is in that part of my layout.

But I have and Athearn Genesis SD45-2 with sound that when put away worked fine. All the bells and whistles work and the startup/shutdown all good. 

Now when I put it on the layout it started out as a zombie, went with out any input and did not light up. After resting the CV's to factory defaults it stopped. But it would not go or light up. I've tried a couple of times it resetting the CV's to factory defaults, buy setting CV8->08, CV30->2, and CV125->1. The last one was listed in the original paper work as what to use to reset it. 

Any other idea's on how to fix it. I'm open to most idea other than sending it off to some other home that will take better care of it by keeping it running on the track.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm sure you tried the address 03 after you reset it to factory default.
Right off hand I don't know what CV30 or CV125 are supposed to do. 
I would check the DB150 settings and make sure the 00 address function is turned off. That will disable the skewing of the sine wave that makes a DC locomotive run.


----------



## s_phoenix (Dec 27, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> I'm sure you tried the address 03 after you reset it to factory default.
> Right off hand I don't know what CV30 or CV125 are supposed to do.
> I would check the DB150 settings and make sure the 00 address function is turned off. That will disable the skewing of the sine wave that makes a DC locomotive run.



CV30 is listed as an option on tsunami DCC controllers as factory reset option and CV125 is what is listed on the cv chart in the original paper work as the reset.

I hadn't thought of checking the 00 setting since all my other engines work in DCC.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I would try cv8 to 8 again. That should be the reset. Try it with
engine # to 03.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Is it a confirmed Tsunami decoder? Being a few years old Athearn loco,it could be equipped with an MRC decoder.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Being a few years old Athearn loco,it could be equipped with an MRC decoder.


Nightmare scenario! Lets hope not.


----------



## s_phoenix (Dec 27, 2015)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Is it a confirmed Tsunami decoder? Being a few years old Athearn loco,it could be equipped with an MRC decoder.



I will have to pop open the engine. Didn't get a chance to try anything tonight. Box and paper work say Tsunami but anything is possible, they it maybe from the switch over time and got in the wrong box, dealer that sold it to me might have switched boxes. But that is something I didn't know about, change who supplied there DCC decoder.

As to resetting it, I tried several times, doing CV8->8, repeat. CV8->8, CV->30-2, repeat.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If Tsunami,CV8 should read 141 and CV7 should read 65 for diesel version.


----------



## s_phoenix (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, I'm stuck fighting getting the coupler pocket to move and 1 screw to fall out. Is there some trick to getting them to remove. I have unscrewed them and can not get them to move any way.


But looking at this engine more, I think is was messed with by the shop before i got it.

As to the decoder, I think i may have messed up the boxes, as i have 2 other Genesis Sd-45-2. Looking at all the old info i have, in the other boxes they say Tsunami decoder, but all the info in this box doesn't say anything. And resetting CV125->1 does match up to MRC info.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You don't have to remove the body to find out which decoder is inside. Just go through the initial set up procedure and it will display the manufactures id at the beginning. Soundtracx is 141.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Though switching boxes is possible,it's unlikely so let's assume the decoder is a Tsunami.

I believe the DB150 can't read CVs,so what I'd do if I had this loco is trying "blind programming".It is possible that your programming track doesn't have enough power for a Tsunami to "take" the new settings so...

1-Remove all other locos from layout
2-then select "Ops mode" programming on the main.Instructuions are in your Digitrax books.
3-Reset the decoder with CV30=2 then cut power to tracks (one side wheels up) for a few seconds for reset to complete.

From now on,the loco should run on address 03...let me know if it doesn't.If it does run (with all sounds),then it's ready for next step.

Still using programming on the main in Ops. mode...

1-Set CV29=34,this will turn DC operation "off",recommended when not needed.
2-then set your engine's address as you did before.

Loco should be all set as before,if it's not after the new adress,don't change a thing and let me know.I have an idea about what may be happening.Good luck.


----------

